# Planning to Move Singapore, Need urgent Help.



## 299vivek

Hi,
I've recently been offer a Test Engineer position with Tessolve, Singapore. Client is Qualcomm Singapore.
Currently I am working with Samsung in bangalore, India. My current salary apart from the perks like food+transport+quaterly outing etc. is Rs. 1,050,000. My Experiance is around 3.5 to 4 yaers.

Tessolve is offering me SG$ 4,800 per month, and 500 SG$ relocation. Will it be sufficient to maintain the average lifestyle as I've in India. I'll be moving there alone as I am single. 

How costaly is the stay in shared room and food as veg? Any Idea how much a person can save after all basic expenses (including Singapore Tax).

I've another offer with an Indian firm, of Rs. 1,400,000 ... I am in a huge dilemma . Would be really grateful if you can suggest me, what would be better. Please suggest me.


Thanks,
in anticipation


----------



## simonsays

did you read up the many posts here repeatedly discussing cost of living et al ?


----------



## vinaybj

My opinion is 14,00,00 is better .


----------



## VictorUSA

Vivek,

Take the higher salary package in India. There are other benefits of staying in India besides the salary.

The living expenses in SG are very high. Plus the relocation amount you have been offered is laughable.
Frankly, they try to get Indian Engineers on the cheap.

-Victor in USA


----------



## piyush1132003

299vivek said:


> Hi,
> I've recently been offer a Test Engineer position with Tessolve, Singapore. Client is Qualcomm Singapore.
> Currently I am working with Samsung in bangalore, India. My current salary apart from the perks like food+transport+quaterly outing etc. is Rs. 1,050,000. My Experiance is around 3.5 to 4 yaers.
> 
> Tessolve is offering me SG$ 4,800 per month, and 500 SG$ relocation. Will it be sufficient to maintain the average lifestyle as I've in India. I'll be moving there alone as I am single.
> 
> How costaly is the stay in shared room and food as veg? Any Idea how much a person can save after all basic expenses (including Singapore Tax).
> 
> I've another offer with an Indian firm, of Rs. 1,400,000 ... I am in a huge dilemma . Would be really grateful if you can suggest me, what would be better. Please suggest me.
> 
> Thanks,
> in anticipation


seems either you are from premier ins or some niche tech....
salary offered in india is quite excellent at this exp...if planning to move any other country...will be fruitful if get same level of package and long term credibilty.

get atleast 5500 in hand per month and on direct payroll of qualcomm....
although working overseas at your intial days will always open another path for you in future...


----------



## jarhead86

Hi Vivek

I am in similar state, have 5 yrs of exp in IT, package 10lpa and having and offer of 16 lacs in India but in different city and got an offer from Singapore of 5500 SGD.

Do let me know what you decided and on what conditions u took into consideration. It will help me to make mine decision.

Thanks!!


----------



## beppi

This is a reasonable offer for your background, but your living standard would be much lower than in India.


----------



## jarhead86

beppi said:


> This is a reasonable offer for your background, but your living standard would be much lower than in India.



Thanks Beppi for the reply. 

That's what I am wondering, I am married, so was thinking my wife will also get a job there. Then we could afford bit better lifestyle.

But I am still not sure. 

If I can negotiate the employer to 6000SGD, then I can save and live atleast good.

Regards


----------



## beppi

S$6000/month is o.k. (but not luxurious) for a couple. You can't have kids, maid or car then, though.


----------



## jarhead86

Thanks!!

I will go through the MOM website, but just to have quick info, Can I get the dependent work permit for my wife, my wife is a civil engg.

Will I have to apply right now, with my EP application or I can do it afterwards, coz thats what I was planning, initially to go and settle, before calling my wife.

How is the job market for civil, planning engg in singapore, if by any chance you have information.

She has 4yrs of work exp. and how much we can expect she could get in Singapore.

Thanks!!


----------



## beppi

You (or your employer, if they agree to sponsor her) can apply for her Dependents Pass (DP) after your EP is issued. You need to earn above S$4000/month to get her DP.
With a DP, it is possible to apply for a Letter of Consent (LoC) that allows her to work. But this is granted on a case-by-case basis and not assured. It has recently been getting harder to get an LoC. Jobs on LoC are also notoriously low in responsibilities and pay, and can be difficult to find.


----------



## BBCWatcher

She is eligible for a Dependant's Pass through you, yes. In order to be eligible to work her prospective employer in Singapore would need to apply to the Ministry of Manpower for a Letter of Consent. An LoC is generally granted but not guaranteed.

Yes, your wife can come later if you wish, and you can defer her DP application.


----------



## jarhead86

Thanks Beppi for all the help. It means I need to think well before considering this offer.

Everything will be in a fix is she doesnt get LOC or joob in Singapore.

Regards


----------



## beppi

jarhead86 said:


> Everything will be in a fix is she doesnt get LOC or joob in Singapore.


Since there will not be any guarantee, you should not move if it really depends on this!


----------



## simonsays

plus salary above 4,000 is the guideline for a dependent pass, though MOM may still refuse a DP for reasons only known to them 

if you want your wife to work then you can start applying at the various engineering companies doing EPC works ... they have a better preferance for female engineers ...


----------



## bobbyalex

299vivek said:


> Hi,
> I've recently been offer a Test Engineer position with Tessolve, Singapore. Client is Qualcomm Singapore.
> Currently I am working with Samsung in bangalore, India. My current salary apart from the perks like food+transport+quaterly outing etc. is Rs. 1,050,000. My Experiance is around 3.5 to 4 yaers.
> 
> Tessolve is offering me SG$ 4,800 per month, and 500 SG$ relocation. Will it be sufficient to maintain the average lifestyle as I've in India. I'll be moving there alone as I am single.
> 
> How costaly is the stay in shared room and food as veg? Any Idea how much a person can save after all basic expenses (including Singapore Tax).
> 
> I've another offer with an Indian firm, of Rs. 1,400,000 ... I am in a huge dilemma . Would be really grateful if you can suggest me, what would be better. Please suggest me.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> in anticipation


You are earning exceedingly well for your experience in India. Don't quit. The salary offered to you is on PAR with your experience in Singapore but you WONT be able to sustain your current standard of living.

My advice: Stay in India. Extra advice: Don't quit. I know of no company in India who is willing to pay 10L for a test engineer with 3.5 years experience (Except for the Uber tech companies).


----------

